# Im going to Bellator!



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am going to go see Eddie Alvarez fight tomorrow night, My boy Brooke scored two free tickets so it should be pretty cool. Im pumped for it, i will try to get pics and what not and if they turn out okay I will post them


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Nice man- have a great time. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome. I'm sure you'll enjoy the fights. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

sweet dude. enjoy the fights


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Ahhhhh!! You lucky dog!! Post some pics for us Kamikaze.


----------

